# Renting my house while in uk



## nbc (19 Apr 2011)

Hi,
I tried to post this in property investment but it wouldn't let me for some reason but maybe this section will be just as good.
I have a nice 2 bed in lucan. For the past 6 months I have been working in the UK and I go home aprox every 3rd weekend (thurs nite - mon am).
I coud do with a little extra cash and wonder if i put all my stuff into spare bedroom would there be a market to rent house out as a 1 bed but repuest they leave it whatever weekends I am home. I see from daft that 1 beds in lucan are 850 and 2 beds 950. Do you think anyone would rent my house if I offered it at a lower rate - say E700?
I dont think I would like to rent a place myself if I was being evicted every 3rd weekend but maybe there's a market for everything?
N


----------



## Thirsty (23 Apr 2011)

A tenant is paying for the use of the property - it's not a timeshare.

Why not just rent out one room as a house share? You'll still get a bit of cash and have somewhere to stay when you come back.


----------



## Guest105 (23 Apr 2011)

nbc said:


> I dont think I would like to rent a place myself if I was being evicted every 3rd weekend but maybe there's a market for everything?
> N


 

No that is a daft i dea (excuse the pun!)

Where do you expect your tenant to stay when you come home for your breaks, a bench in the phoenix park? or maybe he/she could move into the attic


----------



## Lamorna (23 Apr 2011)

Hello,
I rent in the UK and initially I tried houseshares with live-in landlords/landladies. One landlady (on sickness benefits for depression, but when I did the viewing she told me she was often 'working' from home) thought I would be out of the house every weekend, because I am not British. I did tell her at the viewing that I was not on a gap year, and that I was not planning to visit the UK or go back to Paris every weekend: not enough dough, and I was preparing a degree p/t while working f/t, so not enough time either. 
I did move in, and in order not to antagonise her, I stayed holed up in my bedroom all weekend, and all evening during the week. I was as quiet as a mouse and only briefly nipped out (when she was in bed or taking a bath) to quickly put a meal to cook in the oven, prepare my sandwiches for the next day, pick up the cooked meal, which I would eat in my bedroom, and do my washing up afterwards.
I did venture out of the bedroom to make tea as well: when I moved in, I had my own kettle, which I planned to use in the bedroom. However, after I had been there 1 month, her own kettle packed up, and she told me she did not have enough money to replace it straight away (she also wanted to increase my rent by 10%, after just 1 month), so I kindly lent her my kettle. She never got round buying a new one! I mean, mine had cost £29.99 at Sainsbury's!
I think she was suffering from paranoia, and just the thought of having an 'evil' presence (after a couple of months she started telling me I must be evil because I was not on speaking terms with my mother - divorced of my father before I was born - and because I did not go to church on Sundays - she didn't go either!) in the house made her feel frightened and angry. 
It got worse and worse: she would regularly barge into my room to shout at me, and in the end she evicted me after less than 6 months: she gave me 2 weeks to find another place, and refused to refund me the last 2 weeks' rent! 
I visited another houseshare in the UK where the landlady did not want the tenant in at the weekend, and on weekdays evenings you were only allowed to visit the kitchen (and the tenant's loo/shower room, which were in a shed in the garden, no joke) between 9pm and 10pm. The tenant's room was in the attic: not even a sink! She wanted to charge £420pm for that, and I would have had to rely on mobile broadband and a mobile phone for communicating with the outside world! Not surprisingly, her existing tenant (a Polish lady) was leaving after only 2 months, and they were not on speaking terms! Oh, and that landlady was on benefits as well: single parent...
So I don't think that 'evicting' your tenants every couple of weeks is going to be a very happy arrangement. You might get some dodgy tenants as well (the kind who invite their mates to stay over). However the houseshare route might work.


----------

